

“Humans Need Not Apply” - Chinjut
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU&list=UU2C_jShtL725hvbm1arSV9w

======
Chinjut
Hm... I tried submitting this once and was taken to a thread where it was
already being discussed. I lost the thread, and resubmitted hoping to be taken
to it again, but... it went through. Perhaps I misunderstand how the dupe-
filtering on the submissions works here.

